# My gpa sucks



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have a 2.54 gpa in college so far. my major is civil engineering. im thinking i chose the wrong major, but w/e its too late to change. im already in my 3rd year. of course, im going to try and raise it as much as i can in the time i have left.

what the hell can i do though with this gpa though? how can i get an engineering job or internship? my resume is not that spectacular either; i dont have much experience. its so competitive right now. I dont think i can get anything. I mean I'm going to try anyways, but I'm thinking maybe I should just get my civil engineering degree and maybe try to work or volunteer in some other field? i have no clue what i should do. any advice?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I am in a similar position. I had a 2.7 a couple semesters ago, but over the last few semesters i've tried really hard to raise it and got it up to 3.17 with 1 more semester left. Still nothing amazing, so its not immensely useful to boast about it to employers.

I'm banking on getting an internship, unpaid if need-be, to get my foot in the door somewhere (im a information systems major). But im definitly dreading the interview process. I havent worked in like 2 years, and I've never done any work outside of school in regards to stuff in my major.

One thing that would be good to put on your resume is any school projects you did. That may seem trivial, but it tells exactly what you have experience with, and fills stuff in. Thats one main thing I plan on doing to boost my resume


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The raising the GPA is useful. It shows that you worked hard to do better.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have the time and money just take some stupid little classes that aren't required for your degree. Get a couple As and you'll be sitting much better. I ended up on academic probation because my gpa went too low for the number of credits I had. I just spent a semester doing with elementary algebra, keyboarding 1 (requirement of typing 50wpm and I can do 90), and an easy computer class by the easiest going instructor. Unfortunately the last one he decided to throw in some research papers so I got a high B instead of an A. It still raised my gpa more than enough and I continued with my plan the next semester. I could have spread it out and taken one a semester with my other classes if I just wanted a higher gpa by graduation but being on probation it's good to fix things quickly.

Also you can make those classes useful. I now get an extra certificate from taking that one computer class outside the rest of my computer degree.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Akane said:


> If you have the time and money just take some stupid little classes that aren't required for your degree. Get a couple As and you'll be sitting much better. I ended up on academic probation because my gpa went too low for the number of credits I had. I just spent a semester doing with elementary algebra, keyboarding 1 (requirement of typing 50wpm and I can do 90), and an easy computer class by the easiest going instructor. Unfortunately the last one he decided to throw in some research papers so I got a high B instead of an A. It still raised my gpa more than enough and I continued with my plan the next semester. I could have spread it out and taken one a semester with my other classes if I just wanted a higher gpa by graduation but being on probation it's good to fix things quickly.
> 
> Also you can make those classes useful. I now get an extra certificate from taking that one computer class outside the rest of my computer degree.


Summer sessions and intersessions are good for this. I took an astronomy class I didn't need because my best friend was in it, and I knew I could make an A since I didn't have to worry about lab partners. I've also taken art history courses because I know that **** and can ace it with my eyes closed.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If it's worth anything, your GPA in that major is not the end of the world. I know someone who got a GPA and major like that, and he makes more than another person who has two masters degrees. What's most important, in my opinion, is that you should major in something you're interested in. That field is probably what you'll do for the rest of your life. If I were you, I'd finish that degree because you're so close. Then pursue something you enjoy more after you graduate. In the mean time, maybe take some classes in potentially interesting subjects?


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

solasum said:


> If it's worth anything, your GPA in that major is not the end of the world. I know someone who got a GPA and major like that, and he makes more than another person who has two masters degrees.


Yes i have seen that quite frequently. Also, so far when when i would be applying or interviewing for jobs, not a single person has ever asked me what my GPA was, or request the university transcripts.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

You sound exactly like me, similar GPA but I'm in Fourth year structural engineering. I have also been on internship and they didn't ask me my GPA at all. I think interviews these days are geared towards behavior. They want to see that you are willing to do what it takes to get the job done. However if you are planning to apply at the big companies, I'm pretty sure they use GPA and extracurricular activities (like civil engg competitions) to differentiate between applicants.

Also if you can get a decent GPA (~3.0+) on your last 20 courses, you can even say that you screwed up your first two years of school and have recently taken school seriously which shows personal growth and dedication.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you get a tutor through the school? If not, maybe pay for a private one?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Unless you want to go to grad school, gpa doesn't really matter.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

SeekingHappiness said:


> You sound exactly like me, similar GPA but I'm in Fourth year structural engineering. I have also been on internship and they didn't ask me my GPA at all. I think interviews these days are geared towards behavior. They want to see that you are willing to do what it takes to get the job done. However if you are planning to apply at the big companies, I'm pretty sure they use GPA and extracurricular activities (like civil engg competitions) to differentiate between applicants.
> 
> Also if you can get a decent GPA (~3.0+) on your last 20 courses, you can even say that you screwed up your first two years of school and have recently taken school seriously which shows personal growth and dedication.


How did you get an internship? what kind did you get? What did you do? Any advice on that, because I am looking for an internship right now in anything related to civil engineering...

and thanks to everyone for the replies


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Usually classes that have nothing to do with your major can't raise your gpa


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Unlikely hero said:


> Usually classes that have nothing to do with your major can't raise your gpa


And if grad school is your goal, the admission people going over your transcript will look for "gpa boost courses" in other words classes meant soley for gpa inflating. They're more impressed by effort in harder classes.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Your GPA's not too bad. I would definitely recommend getting an internship during the summer. Work experience is much more important than GPA, especially if you can get a good reference. Getting involved in some of the engineering clubs on campus is also a good idea.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, would some one mind explaining what a gpa is? And what is 'majoring'? My American cousin asked me before what i was majoring in uni and I hadn't a clue what she was talking about, and these terms aren't used in Ireland or Europe in fact. I'm just curious.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Hi, would some one mind explaining what a gpa is? And what is 'majoring'? My American cousin asked me before what i was majoring in uni and I hadn't a clue what she was talking about, and these terms aren't used in Ireland or Europe in fact. I'm just curious.


majoring is getting a degree in the specific field you want to work in. Like engineers get a Bachelor of Science degree in engineering by "majoring in engineering".

and GPA is Grade Point Average. An A is 4 points, B=3,C=2; then you add them all together and divide by the number of classes


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

tribute311 said:


> How did you get an internship? what kind did you get? What did you do? Any advice on that, because I am looking for an internship right now in anything related to civil engineering...
> 
> and thanks to everyone for the replies


I just applied for a some jobs on the university job site and they called me for an interview, that went ok, then they called me one day to say I was hired. Interviews freak me out and I'm pretty sure they could see it in my face that was I nervous so I can't really help you out in this department but I'm just letting you know that gpa in engineering might not be as important as some people say. Most of the stuff I did during internship was not related to the stuff I learned in school anyways.


----------

